# Swissvax paint correction full detail Alfa 159 Ti SW vs Envy Valeting



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A 2 day paint correction detail on an Alfa 159 in a bit of a state.




























Wheels washed with Envy Brushes, EZ detail and the great Espuma Revolution
Foamed 1st with Activo, then Envy SSF



















Engine had a quick blast too.
Washed with SW Car bath, TBM and LW mitt. Dried off and moved to a nicer place and de-tarred ready to clay










Not seen clay before, this was from the roof. The lowers were appalling









All clayed up it was time to take the PTG readings and have a look at the defects which didnt photograph well sorry. PTG readings all healthy.










It was now time to settle on a pad polish combination for the paint correction. The SW CF pro was working nicely with a blue 3m pad and below are 2 typical correction shots that I was achieving.



















*Day 2:*

Saw me back to finish the paint correction, achieved 2/3rds of the cay on day 1. The side skirts were badly scratched but proved too deep to transform.
Time to de-dust the car and cleanse the paint with SW CF and now the Alfa was looking pretty nice.










I now applied a coat of SW Saphir to all surfaces and set about the interior....:doublesho



















I do seem to pick em and my time was spent with water, Envy detail brush, SW leather cleaner, G101, leather milk, Henry, plastic wash and protecton, crystal and so on.

I moved on to buff the wax off and totally forgot interior pics, but it ended up looking like new again:thumb:

Tyres were dressed, external glass, plastics, exhaust buffed. Final door shut checks etc etc.

I'm delighted with the afters:









































































Thanks for looking.

Tim


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Good turn around Tim:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

car looks great :thumb:, that interior = yikes


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Good job Tim, came up nice.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround again Tim.
I am guessing the kids used it as a playground, But the looks of rear seated area.
Let that be a lesson don't let the kids eat in the car. :lol:

Once again terrific job done Tim.
Its a smart unit you have there also. Quite swish.
And look forward to your next hopefully easier mission.
Gordon.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Yes thanks Gordon, indeed the shopping car!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent detail Tim. Great turn around 

That interior was horrible. Love the Alfas....mean looking motors


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats now one sexy motor. They do look good.

Went a bit click happy with the old swirl function though didn't we


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Tim, im liking that flooring in that unit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice work Tim, that was in a hell of a state. 

Is that the same Alfa we did before??? The chap with the lancia?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice one tim, though why did you use normal cf after pro?

I bet you didnt do the inside and just left it lol.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks very good.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Nice work Tim, that was in a hell of a state.
> 
> Is that the same Alfa we did before??? The chap with the lancia?


Nope his had roof rails and he sold it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Nice one tim, though why did you use normal cf after pro?
> 
> I bet you didnt do the inside and just left it lol.


Wanted it _really_ clean mate and it had and oily feel after the cF pro.
I really wish I had taken after pics of the interior and didn't even realise til I went to upload em:wall:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Nope his had roof rails and he sold it


Lovely looking estate cars though must admit.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

They are beautiful indeed


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I see. lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job there Tim :thumb: cracking reflections  and nice unit.

That interior was minging.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job, nice car too.

Where did you get your plates made up?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Obviously moving up in the world getting a unit then.....though couldn't see any Envy signage or stock of detailing products so must be brand new.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Tim, that interior was a mess


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job there Tim :thumb: cracking reflections  and nice unit.
> 
> That interior was minging.


Gutted about the pics Adam, was nearly as good as the outside!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Nice job, nice car too.
> 
> Where did you get your plates made up?


I bought them off a guy on eBay who advertises show plates, it was off another account though so will have a look for you and if I can find him I'll let you know but the service was great and nothing was too much trouble.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

cracking job as always Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou Darren, praise indeed mate


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, very impressive that interior looked beyond recovery.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks amazing now Tim


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly turn around there Tim, that was certainly well abused


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there - looks loads better :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

stop giving yourself 5 stars lol.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb result...very good :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Tim and good write up :thumb:

I looks like you had your work cut out with the interior :doublesho

Mario


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

k6gixer said:


> Looks amazing now Tim


Thanks Mart, loving your dirt 50/50 pic!



Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work Tim and good write up :thumb:
> 
> I looks like you had your work cut out with the interior :doublesho
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure nobody here would "envy" you the interior there! :lol:

Eh, what am I laughing for?? Have just signed up a TT for full correction which nearly looks as bad inside and is covered in sap outside too. :wall: At least I told him it would take a while and charged accordingly..... 

I love that motor in black. Still miss my Alfa.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice....

why have you swirled the cars in the background in first 2 pics? To cover the plates? Or just the cars in general?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, its a superb improvement.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great transformation Tim - especially an interior like that :thumb:

those are a very sexy car IMHO, particularly the estates I reckon, and that looks superb now 

How hard is the paint and did you take any readings? Been thinking of one as a next car but no idea what they might be like to own and keep mint?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mat @ SWS said:


> very nice....
> 
> why have you swirled the cars in the background in first 2 pics? To cover the plates? Or just the cars in general?


Things to keep private Matt:thumb: I deswirled the Alfa instead LOL



Christian6984 said:


> nice work, its a superb improvement.


Many thanks



Bigpikle said:


> great transformation Tim - especially an interior like that :thumb:
> 
> those are a very sexy car IMHO, particularly the estates I reckon, and that looks superb now
> 
> How hard is the paint and did you take any readings? Been thinking of one as a next car but no idea what they might be like to own and keep mint?


Thankyou kind sir. Paint readings were a steady 120-150 and hardness I'd say average for most cars. Harder than other Alfa's I've done but very rewarding. In all I spent 15hrs on this job.
They are a stunning car, I preferred the look of the other one I detailed with the roof rails (see page 1) but they have lovely lines to them.
My only complaint about them is build and materials. The 1st one the door trim was falling off, keyhole in the door trim was missing, as you adjust the seat bolster the plastic comes off in your hand (same I reckon is going to happen on no.2), and the seat leather looks soft and nice but I dont think it will wear well.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work sir on an equally stunning car, very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cheers Rob


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thankyou kind sir. Paint readings were a steady 120-150 and hardness I'd say average for most cars. Harder than other Alfa's I've done but very rewarding. In all I spent 15hrs on this job.
> They are a stunning car, I preferred the look of the other one I detailed with the roof rails (see page 1) but they have lovely lines to them.
> My only complaint about them is build and materials. The 1st one the door trim was falling off, keyhole in the door trim was missing, as you adjust the seat bolster the plastic comes off in your hand (same I reckon is going to happen on no.2), and the seat leather looks soft and nice but I dont think it will wear well.


shame - thought they had sorted that these days 

accidentally annoyed the girl at the Prodrive Alfa stand at the show last week. Looking at the Prodrive Brera she was stood next to, I commented (rather too loudly) that they couldnt make it any more boring.... She took a bit of offense at that and introduced herself as working for Alfa and not Prodrive  She would only speak with Francis after that :lol: He was trying to get into her pants though and failed big time :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Lovely looking estate cars though must admit.


Got to agree, although the Volvo V50 R design still pips it for me as it looks more....beasty.

That said, I saw a red one of these with Chrome roof rails and it looked the dogs danglies.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> shame - thought they had sorted that these days
> 
> accidentally annoyed the girl at the Prodrive Alfa stand at the show last week. Looking at the Prodrive Brera she was stood next to, I commented (rather too loudly) that they couldnt make it any more boring.... She took a bit of offense at that and introduced herself as working for Alfa and not Prodrive  She would only speak with Francis after that :lol: He was trying to get into her pants though and failed big time :lol:


Good old Paddy, would have loved to have been there


----------

